# Centipede question



## davholla (Mar 2, 2017)

Whenever I dig in the garden I find centipedes and sadly I am not fast enough to photograph them in situ (I am not sure if many people are, they are fast and also I like my camera a small distance from my spade).
So I put them in something and take a photo, however whatever I use doesn't look quite right.
Any ideas?  What do other people do?  I think the clear see through one looks best.  I was thinking of using something with soil




Centipede by davholla2002, on Flickr




IMG_4226Centipde60mm by davholla2002, on Flickr





CentipedeEF7A9546 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice set


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 2, 2017)

How about something like a terrarium?  Some grass or plants and it will look like a natural habitat.


----------



## davholla (Mar 2, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set


Thank you very much.


----------



## davholla (Mar 2, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> How about something like a terrarium?  Some grass or plants and it will look like a natural habitat.


I was thinking of something smaller, so I can have in the garden put the centipede in there and then release it again, also something I can take on holiday with me.
Maybe a small container - as above but with a bit of soil in it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 2, 2017)

davholla said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > How about something like a terrarium?  Some grass or plants and it will look like a natural habitat.
> ...



Don't bring that nasty thing near my crib...


----------



## davholla (Mar 2, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Don't bring that nasty thing near my crib...


You think that is nasty.  Look at its Colombian cousin which is a much better behaved model - although it can kill you so not 100% perfect.  A relative of my wife was bitten by one and took his time going to hospital and got very ill.



IMG_2132 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 2, 2017)

davholla said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Don't bring that nasty thing near my crib...
> ...


Nasty


----------



## dasmith232 (Mar 2, 2017)

Small "terrariums" are very effective for shooting critters. And really, any small glass container fits the need. You're best off with a container that has parallel sides (not curved, and not multi-faceted). This way you can position the camera and direction of light to eliminate reflections. And it's best not to have a large container; you're going to let the critter loose shortly anyway.


----------

